# 90w led on reef 15g tank?



## alanhk66 (Apr 18, 2009)

*90W led light on reef tank*

any comment about this 90w led light (blue and white) on 15g reef tank?

http://www.ledgrowlight-hydro.com/h...wing-coral-water-plants-rectangular_p176.html

is this too much to keep hard coral on reef tank?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Might be too little. I recall a friend of mine trying this over a frag tank and only having mild success with some lower light SPS corals.


----------



## alanhk66 (Apr 18, 2009)

does it matter on what size of the tank? maybe depending on how deep of the tank??
ex. 
90w led on 15g tank
90w led on 40g tank
if both are keeping SPS coral



ameekplec. said:


> Might be too little. I recall a friend of mine trying this over a frag tank and only having mild success with some lower light SPS corals.


----------



## alanhk66 (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42807

any comment about this 90w led on 15g reef tank?

http://www.ledgrowlight-hydro.com/h...wing-coral-water-plants-rectangular_p176.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Merged your thread. 15g is probably too bis - my buddy had this light about 8" above a frag rack (5" of water or so) and it wasn't quite enough for pretty low light SPS corals.


----------

